# Any sales jobs in Dubai?



## philmurphy (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm a bit tired of Britain and would love to work abroad in Sales for a few years. I hear lots of stories about salespeople earning great money in Dubai, I wondered where is the best place to start looking? Are there still many opportunities over there at the moment?

I live in the UK so I would have to get a job first and relocate.

If any of you know people who work in sales and may know of any opportunities please let me know. Any advice would be great.

Thanks very much!

Phil


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a global recession and Dubai has been hit as badly as anywhere. Do a little research and you 'll see. There is good money to be made everywhere for the right people in the right roles, but the streets of Dubai are not paved with gold (as amazingly some people still believe they are). What type of sales? That is a very broad remit ...

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hear money used to grow on trees in Dubai!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jander13 said:


> I hear money used to grow on trees in Dubai!


And now all you see is plastic bags....

For Phil, depends on what specialisations you have, age, experience etc.. yes there are some great opportunities here, but realistically you need to be someone special and with a load of relevant experience to make a great living.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> For Phil, depends on what specialisations you have, age, experience etc.. yes there are some great opportunities here, but realistically you need to be someone special and with a load of relevant experience to make a great living.


can always drive your yaris around livin with 15 roommates in a 2 br. apartment!


----------

